# salty update



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

alright so my tank has been up for like 2 weeks I think but anyways it grew the brown algae like it was suppose to I got my water tested for nitrites which were in the good and I had a tiny bit of ammonia but I got two turbo snails to make the home a lot more clean. Just thought I would share I am still waiting to put up pics because my significant other is busy playing his diablo lol.
Thanks


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

sounds groovy pcrose














j/k


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

do you have your tank near sunlight?pics please


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

No I do not have my tank near sunlight and I would have pics but I don't know how to use the digi camera and it isn't mine so I make kev take them but he is busy playing his game and sinced I dragged him along to get my tatt I have to let him play his game as long as he wants. I will get pics of my tank my piranha tank my ferret and my tatt soon.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

KEV TAKE SOME PICS!!!


----------

